
MineRL 2020 Competition: Sample Efficient Reinforcement Learning in Minecraft - lnyan
https://minerl.io/competition/
======
MasterScrat
Took part last year, this competition was a lot of fun!

Bleeding edge research, very fun to see your agents training, and lot of
interesting ideas to explore.

